# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Λύση του προβλήματος,θέλω κατεύθυνση σας παρακαλώ.

## Confused889

Σίγουρα δεν έχω να κάνω με κάτι εύκολο.Εχω διακόψει την αγωγή και μου έχουν μήνει όλα τα συμπτώματα,θέλω κατεύθυνση σε όλο αυτό γιατί δεν νιώθω και τόσο καλα..:/θέλω να μου περάσει δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς έχω.Τα διέκοψαν γιατί έχω πάρει 40 κιλά και επίσης έχω έντονη ταχυκαρδία,έντονο ανχος,τρομερό πράγμα όλο αυτό.Εχω κόπωση από τις ατέλειωτες ώρες στο κρεβάτι.Περπαταω και λαχανιαζω μετά από λιγο(ήμουν πάρα πολύ φυσιολογικός και όμορφος με κοπελες συνέχεια και έντονη ζωή με σεξ με βόλτες με καλές δουλειές)όλο αυτό έχει καταστραφεί..:/έχω πάρει τόσα φάρμακα και δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη,έχω κατάθλιψη με πολλα και αϋπνία και όλα μαζί..ότι είναι να κάνω θα το κάνω..πείτε μου

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Κατανοώ ότι έφτασες στα όρια σου και με τις παρενέργειες και με τα κιλά που πήρες αλλά είμαι της άποψης ότι δε πρέπει ποτέ να κόβουμε ή να αλλάζουμε την αγωγή μόνοι μας.Εγώ στη θέση σου θα το συζητούσα με τον ψυχίατρο μου και αν δε με κάλυπτε θα άλλαζα ψυχίατρο.Ποτέ δε κάνουμε πειράματα με τις αγωγές μας.

----------


## Confused889

Πρέπει να γίνει κάτι χωρίς φάρμακα...αν έχετε να μου πείτε κάτι θα το κάνω.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πρέπει να γίνει κάτι χωρίς φάρμακα...αν έχετε να μου πείτε κάτι θα το κάνω.


Για την κατάθλιψη είτε ψυχοθεραπεία κάνεις είτε παίρνεις χάπια..Είσαι ανοιχτός σε ψυχοθεραπεία;

----------


## Confused889

Δεν έχω κάνει αλλά δεν αισθάνομαι καλα

----------


## Kavkaz12

τι επαιρνες κανα ρεμερον και πηρες 40 κιλα?
σε καταλαβαινω εγω εχω ψυχωση επαιρνα ρισπερνταλ και ειχα φτασει 102 κιλα
αλλαξα γιατρο αλλαξα αγωγη πηρα abilify και τα εχασα τα κιλα..

----------


## Confused889

Από 85 έχω πάει 130 κιλά δεν μπορώ άλλο βασικά όλο αυτο

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Από 85 έχω πάει 130 κιλά δεν μπορώ άλλο βασικά όλο αυτο


Δοκίμασε ψυχοθεραπεία,μόνος σου δεν έχεις και πολλές επιλογές

----------


## Confused889

Δεν μπορώ και πολύ ακόμα έτσι...χωρίς αγάπη δεν υπάρχει ζωή και ότι φανταζόμαστε δεν μπορεί να πάψει να ισχύει νιώθω πως δεν έχει τέλος όλο αυτό.Στην ηλικία που ήθελα να κάνω πράγματα..:/λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ που ίσως τα παρατήσω ,δεν θέλω άλλον χειμώνα έτσι.Αρκετα δεν ήταν τα 2 χρόνια?

----------


## Confused889

Λίγες ώρες μου μένουν ,θα φύγω από το σπίτι για να μην ενοχλώ και τους υπολοιπους,θέλω να ζήσουν μια όμορφη ζωή για όσο τους μενει

----------


## geodim

> Δεν έχω κάνει αλλά δεν αισθάνομαι καλα


Γιατί δεν έχεις δοκιμάσει ψυχοθεραπεία?

----------


## Confused889

Δεν έχω λευτα:/

----------


## Kavkaz12

πηγαινε σε κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας...επισης υπαρχουν αντικαταθληπτικα που δεν παχαινουν ενα απο αυτα ειναι το wellbutrin μου το χε γραψει ο γιατρος..

----------


## Confused889

Σιγά προτείμω να αποχωρησω

----------


## Kavkaz12

οκ οπως θες

----------


## Confused889

Πάω σε μια παραλία :/με έχουν κάνει τα φάρμακα πολύ γάμησε τα ενιωθα το μεσημέρι ότι γίνεται σεισμοσ

----------


## Kavkaz12

πηγαινε μπας και ξεφυγεις λιγο...καλη δυναμη ευχομαι..

----------


## geodim

Το κάνω κι εγώ καμιά φορά, πάω αράζω κοιτάω το άπειρο και με κοιτάει και αυτό πίσω τρόπος του λέγειν :) 

Αν σε χαλάει αυτή η αγωγή, δοκίμασε διαφορετική.

Edit:
Στην περιοχή που μένεις δεν έχει κέντρο ψυχικής υγείας? Οι τιμές είναι σχεδόν τζάμπα κάτι του στυλ 3ευ η συνεδρία

----------


## Confused889

Με έστειλαν στο Δαφνί από το κέντρο ψυχικής υγείας του Πειραια

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Με έστειλαν στο Δαφνί από το κέντρο ψυχικής υγείας του Πειραια


Στο Δαφνι δωρεάν δεν είναι; γιατί δε πήγες;

----------


## Confused889

Ούτε που ασχοληθηκαν

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ούτε που ασχοληθηκαν


Υπάρχει ενα κέντρο στο Γκάζι που ειναι δωρεάν λέγεται κλιμακα. Δοκιμασε αν θες

----------


## Kavkaz12

παντως οσες φορες εχω παει στα επειγοντα εγω παντα θελανε να με κρατησουν μεσα και υπεγραφα για να φυγω....
μια φορα νοσηλευτηκα στο 414 στο στρατιωτικο και ηταν για λογους ναρκωτικων

----------


## Confused889

Δεν ξέρω τι να πω:/

----------


## Confused889

> Υπάρχει ενα κέντρο στο Γκάζι που ειναι δωρεάν λέγεται κλιμακα. Δοκιμασε αν θες


Έχεις πάει εσύ εκεί?πως είναι?

----------


## Confused889

Είναι οκ τα άτομα?....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Έχεις πάει εσύ εκεί?πως είναι?


Εγω εχω παει ναι. Ο ψυχολόγος νορμαλ ο ψυχιατρος δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου και διέκρινα και ειρωνεία στον τρόπο που μιλούσε αλλά είναι πολλά χρόνια πριν οπότε θα έχει φύγει λογικά. Ένας φίλος πάει και ειναι ικανοποιημενος. Δεν χάνεις κάτι με μια επίσκεψη είναι δωρεάν

----------


## Panos40

Φιλε μου,τι κανεις; πως εισαι ; διαβασα λιγο αυτο που σου συμβαίνει και ρε γαμωτο εισαι πολυ νεος για να τα παρατήσεις! Ξερω πως ειναι να νιωθεις αυτο που περιγραφεις, ειμαι 4 -5 χρονια σε ενα φαύλο κυκλο να προσπαθω να σταθω στα ποδια μου και ακομα τιποτα,αλλα τα εχω παρει κρανιο και λεω οτι ο κοσμος να χαλασει εγω θα στανιαρω! Λοιπον εχω να κανω μια προταση...θες να κανονισουμε να πιουμε ενα καφε απο κοντα και να τα κουβεντιασουμε; σιγουρα καλο θα μας κανει,και σε εσενα και σε εμενα!

----------


## Confused889

> Εγω εχω παει ναι. Ο ψυχολόγος νορμαλ ο ψυχιατρος δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου και διέκρινα και ειρωνεία στον τρόπο που μιλούσε αλλά είναι πολλά χρόνια πριν οπότε θα έχει φύγει λογικά. Ένας φίλος πάει και ειναι ικανοποιημενος. Δεν χάνεις κάτι με μια επίσκεψη είναι δωρεάν


Κατάλαβα..ωραία.ηθελα να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο..μου προτείνουν οι δικοί μου να πάμε για δουλειά γερμανια.Δεν ξέρω πως θα μου φανεί κ αν είναι καλό για εμένα.δεν έχω βοήθεια αυτήν την στιγμή δεν ξέρω πως να κοινιθω

----------


## Confused889

> Φιλε μου,τι κανεις; πως εισαι ; διαβασα λιγο αυτο που σου συμβαίνει και ρε γαμωτο εισαι πολυ νεος για να τα παρατήσεις! Ξερω πως ειναι να νιωθεις αυτο που περιγραφεις, ειμαι 4 -5 χρονια σε ενα φαύλο κυκλο να προσπαθω να σταθω στα ποδια μου και ακομα τιποτα,αλλα τα εχω παρει κρανιο και λεω οτι ο κοσμος να χαλασει εγω θα στανιαρω! Λοιπον εχω να κανω μια προταση...θες να κανονισουμε να πιουμε ενα καφε απο κοντα και να τα κουβεντιασουμε; σιγουρα καλο θα μας κανει,και σε εσενα και σε εμενα!


Από πού είσαι φίλε?τι έχεις ?πως κιλάει το θεμα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Κατάλαβα..ωραία.ηθελα να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο..μου προτείνουν οι δικοί μου να πάμε για δουλειά γερμανια.Δεν ξέρω πως θα μου φανεί κ αν είναι καλό για εμένα.δεν έχω βοήθεια αυτήν την στιγμή δεν ξέρω πως να κοινιθω


Τι να σου πω τώρα γι αυτό. Ότι νιώθεις θα κάνεις.. Αν δε θες και νιώθεις ότι πιεζεσαι να μη πας. Όποιος θέλεις εδώ βρίσκει δουλειά. Θέληση να υπάρχει
Τώρα θεωρώ ότι προέχει η ψυχική σου υγεία.. Και πρέπει κάπως να ισορροπήσεις

----------


## Confused889

Θα μου κάνει καλό η δουλειά ίσως..από εκεί και πέρα ίσως υπάρχουν και καλύτεροι γιατροί?

----------


## Confused889

Τι δουλειά?400 ε ε?

----------


## Confused889

Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω..

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω..


Έχεις χρόνο να σκεφτείς ή σε πιέζουν στα πλαίσια του χρόνου; λογικό είναι να μη ξέρεις τι θες να κάνεις δεν είναι και ότι πιο εύκολο να αλλάζεις χώρα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Να έχεις πάντως κατά νου ότι ναι μεν στη Γερμανία υπάρχουν δουλειές αλλά δε παίρνεις ανάσα. Εχω πολλα άτομα εκεί και κάποιοι από αυτούς δεν άντεξαν την πίεση και γύρισαν πίσω. Κοίτα μεταξύ μας μπορεί να είναι λίγα τα λεφτά αλλά τουλάχιστον δε σκοτωνομαστε και στη δουλειά, και εμένα όσοι φίλοι μου δουλεύουν εδώ παίρνουν κοντά στο 1000ρικο.τωρα αν πας για ντιλιβερι εννοείται ότι θα είναι λίγα τα λεφτά και λογικό είναι. Αλλά μην ακούω ότι όλες οι δουλειές σου δίνουν 400 ευρώ

----------


## Confused889

Με πιέζουν στήλ να φύγουμε από βδομαδας

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Με πιέζουν στήλ να φύγουμε από βδομαδας


Να κάτσεις να σκεφτείς καλα τι θες να κάνεις. Έχεις σπουδάσει κάτι;

----------


## Confused889

Δεν έχω και καλούς φίλους εδώ...και είναι όλα μαζί ένα χαλί τι να σου λεω

----------


## Panos40

> Από πού είσαι φίλε?τι έχεις ?πως κιλάει το θεμα


Απο αθηνα ειμαι φιλε μου,και ειμαι και εγω σε ψυχολογικα ζορια ,κατάθλιψη,αγχώδης διαταραχη με εντονα σωματικα...τωρα αλλαξα γιατρο και ξεκινησα και θεραπεια προσφατα, με abilify και zoloft,οι προηγουμενες θεραπειες δεν μου κανανε τιποτα,για να δουμε.το καλο ειναι οτι εργαζομαι και προσπαθω να το παλευω και μονος μου !αν θες στειλε μου ενα μαιλ σου να τα πουμε

----------


## Confused889

Κάνω μάχη για να κρατηθώ..σταματώντας την θεραπεια

----------


## Panos40

> Κάνω μάχη για να κρατηθώ..σταματώντας την θεραπεια


Την θεραπεια μην την σταματας ,πιθανόν να σε κανει χειροτερα αυτο,η αν το κανεις πρεπει να το κανεις πολυ αργα ,σιγα σιγα και να βλεπεις τι επιπτώσεις εχει και αν βλεπεις οτι πας να γινεις χειροτερα να μενεις λιγο στην μικροτερη δοσολογια. Το κυριοτερο ομως ειναι να βρεις ενασχολήσεις ,να βρεις κατι που σου αρεσει να κανεις και το σημαντικότερο να εχεις ανθρωπους διπλα σου να σε καταλαβενουν και να μιλας,πρεπει να βγαινουν απο μεσα σου.

----------


## Confused889

Δεν έχω τίποτα από αυτά...

----------


## Confused889

Είμαι σε μια παραλία και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω ποια

----------


## Confused889

Δώσε μου το email sou δεν μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε privqtr

----------


## Panos40

[email protected] ,οποτε θες στειλε μου να τα πουμε,θα χαρω!

----------

